# I've got a kooky idea to add a z scale loop to my HO layout. Input wanted.



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

So, we have a miniature railroad at the park in our town. It looks like it's about 1:4 scale. It's a diesel and runs all summer. You get 5 laps for $1. The kids, big and small, love it. 

http://www.staunton.va.us/community/gypsy-express

I was thinking of how great it would be to add such a thing to my HO layout. With Z Scale having a minimum radius of 5.75", I think I could squeeze a small oval in my area designated for the park. It could even go around the park and be the border. Also, the Z Scale looks like it might be just about the right size to pass for the Gypsy Express. 

Anyway, I'd really like your input on my plan, which is very roughly outlined below:


Small Z scale loop or oval on my HO 4x8 layout inside on of the HO figure 8 loops.
Power Z scale track with my power pack that came with my Athearn HO set. (Is this possible? DC voltage the same?)
Find Z Scale trolley cars and/or customize cars to fit HO scale sitting people.

Whaddaya think?


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

First thing is; the size difference between the scales is not great enough.....Z (1:220) would look more proportional with O (1:48), not HO (1:87).

If the ride-on train is in fact 1/4 scale, you would need the larger scale to be about 1:55, which is between O scale and S (1:64) scale.

But it would work if you weren't too picky about getting the scale to look closer.


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

Why not?Idea is always the seeds to nice projects.Scale may be your problem though...Z scale (1/220) is roughly 1/3 of HO (1/87) wich is 1/1 on your layout.I believe these small trains are 1/8 of real life,so Z is probably too large.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

However, Z is the smallest available....unless you change the bigger train to O (which is likely out of the question), the difference in size will not be enough......


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

I am not concerned if it's actually to scale or not... I just want it to look good. It can be close. 

And I can't image those trains are 1/8 scale. Standard tracks are 56.5" apart, meaning 1/8 scale would put them at 7" apart. These tracks are a good 16" or maybe even 18".

The telling part will be holding an HO scale person up to the Z scale train.


----------



## EMD_GP9 (Jun 19, 2012)

> However, Z is the smallest available


There is also "T" gauge 1:450

http://www.tgauge.com/

This is the UK site but as it is made in Japan there may be a U.S.site and suppliers.
Hope this helps. Colin.


----------



## Aberdeen (Mar 23, 2015)

Homestake mine was 18". A Z-scale ore train would be a nice addition for a metal mine on a HO layout.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

AdRockTrains said:


> I am not concerned if it's actually to scale or not... I just want it to look good. It can be close.
> 
> And I can't image those trains are 1/8 scale. Standard tracks are 56.5" apart, meaning 1/8 scale would put them at 7" apart. These tracks are a good 16" or maybe even 18".
> 
> The telling part will be holding an HO scale person up to the Z scale train.


Don't confuse scale and gauge. Scale is the proportionate size to the real thing, gauge is the distance between the rails. There are prototype railroads that run on 2-1/2', 3', 5' or even 6' gauge. Some scale models are deliberately over or under gauged to improve operating characteristics.

That said, my answer is the same one I usually give. It's your layout. If you want to do it, do it. There are no layout police who are going to come and take it away if you don't conform to some artificial standards.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

The locomotive might have to go without the driver sitting in it......not much room to cut out the back.....unless you just glue half a person on the roof....


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> The locomotive might have to go without the driver sitting in it......not much room to cut out the back.....unless you just glue half a person on the roof....


Gluing half a person on the roof definitely crossed my mind!


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

LOL! Then you could tell people that the guy was demoted from driving real trains.....because he's only half the man he used to be! :laugh:


----------



## AdRockTrains (Mar 3, 2015)

Old_Hobo said:


> LOL! Then you could tell people that the guy was demoted from driving real trains.....because he's only half the man he used to be! :laugh:


 :appl:


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

Old_Hobo said:


> First thing is; the size difference between the scales is not great enough.....Z (1:220) would look more proportional with O (1:48), not HO (1:87).
> 
> If the ride-on train is in fact 1/4 scale, you would need the larger scale to be about 1:55, which is between O scale and S (1:64) scale.
> 
> But it would work if you weren't too picky about getting the scale to look closer.


What about T Gauge? T Gauge is 1:450 and half the size of Z. Considering O is double the size of HO, rather than doubling the size of the bigger gauge, he could halve the size of the smaller gauge. Forewarning, I've been told T Gauge is the size of pencils, and its rails are 3 mm apart. However people do 3D Print shells for T Gauge so he could be able to recreate that engine and maybe cars. I think Train Aids A might actually sell T Gauge F3/F7 shells.


----------



## 400E Blue Comet (Jul 11, 2014)

EMD_GP9 said:


> There is also "T" gauge 1:450
> 
> http://www.tgauge.com/
> 
> ...


I know there's a place called TrainAidsA in New Jersey. Their store is online but they don't prefer walk-ins though. As much as I want T I've never got the chance to buy anything from them


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

I was talking about readily available scales....even Z is not stocked by every retailer.....let alone T.....and for the model railroader trying to do things on the cheap, T is not the way to go.....

IMHO, of course.....


----------



## cmcgloughlin (Mar 2, 2015)

I'm doing a similar thing but with the larger gauges. Here on30, o, and g are going to be combined in a layout to create a "forced perspective" effect.


----------



## L0stS0ul (Feb 6, 2015)

I found this example that looks to have an ho scale combined with O to depict coney island on eBay. Looks really good to me











http://www.ebay.com/itm/O-SCALE-5-5...D&orig_cvip=true&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2557


----------



## FormerBiker (Oct 2, 2012)

We have a park railroad here at Hunter Park (live steam) and the rails are 7.5" gauge.

Do the math.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

That gauge (7.5") works out to 1:13.2 scale as compared to real N. American RR gauge (4' 8-1/2", or 56.5")......but again, gauge and scale are 2 different things......


----------



## JNXT 7707 (May 5, 2013)

AdRock, I have been thinking the same thing as I have a small Z-scale set too that I'd like to work into my HO layout. I saw a huge Christmas layout a couple years ago at a show in NC - and they had a carnival set up with a Z-scale train carrying HO people as a 'ride'. It looked good to me, and I bought into it. Amusement park trains can really be any size


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

Yes they can, but it'll be the look of the H.O scale people next to the small train that will be the key......


----------



## Rip Track (Dec 15, 2012)

Reminds me of a G scale modular club layout I once saw. A Marlin Z scale steam train ran around a small oval set up as a garden layout in the G scale world.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Your idea*

Sound's like fun to me! I don't think it's "kooky" at all. Live steam, and amusement park trains come in more than one size. I wouldn't sweat the scale difference too much.

Traction fan


----------

